# Early Corvette Find



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 22, 2022)

I've been around Schwinns since my folks gave me a yellow Pixie for Christmas back in the mid Seventies, but this is my first real venture into the world of Vintage Bikes.  Found this poor thing on OfferUp-- listed as a 'Sixties Shwinn'.  Wasn't all that interested, but decided to go take a look since the woman selling the bike only lived a few minutes from my home.  After checking it out I decided to pull the trigger and bring it home.  I checked out the serial number, and thought I had a mid-year '57.  But after posting some pictures on a Facebook Schwinn page, one of experts on that page (I believe he goes by the handle GTs58 over here, and a huge thank you to him!), came to the conclusion that based on the seat & seat clamp, brake levers, chain guard, pedals, and hub date, that what I actually had was a very early production Corvette.






















At this point my plan is to simply recondition it and make it rideable.  Any information or suggestions that you might have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 22, 2022)

Sweet find, good luck with it should clean up real nice. As long as it shifts correctly leave that hub alone just a few drops of light oil. 


soddruntlestuntle said:


> GTs58



He is on here same handle, really knows his stuff along with a bunch of other members always someone with an answer. Do your best to search answers from previous posts. It can be frustrating but hang in there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe! 👍 

Glad to hear you're going to clean up and get that Corvette rideable. Lot's of info and pictures here and you can do a search by clicking on *Search Forums* in the upper tool bar. There is also a Schwinn section  All Things Schwinn  at the top of the main page. When you're ready for tires, I suggest using the new F&R brick tread white walls. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-s-7-brick-tires-by-an-old-manufacturer.166556/

Have fun, and keep us updated on that 54 Corvette.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 22, 2022)

Will do, and thanks again!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 22, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! 👍
> 
> Glad to hear you're going to clean up and get that Corvette rideable. Lot's of info and pictures here and you can do a search by clicking on *Search Forums* in the upper tool bar. There is also a Schwinn section  All Things Schwinn  at the top of the main page. When you're ready for tires, I suggest using the new F&R brick tread white walls. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-s-7-brick-tires-by-an-old-manufacturer.166556/
> 
> Have fun, and keep us updated on that 54 Corvette.



Thanks for the tire suggestion, however I wanted something different, so I purchased a set of Sunlite whitewalls with a diamond pattern— which were advertised as being copies of the BF Goodrich Silvertowns.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Thanks for the tire suggestion, however I wanted something different, so I purchased a set of Sunlite whitewalls with a diamond pattern— which were advertised as being copies of the BF Goodrich Silvertowns.




Never seen or heard of those tires being reproduced for the S-7 rims. The Schwinn rims take a specific sized middleweight tire that is made just for the S-7 rims. The ISO is 54-571. Do you have a link for those tires?

Those must be the CST made tires that has the Goodyear style tread. Sunlite is just a retail distributor sticking their name on everything.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! 👍
> 
> Glad to hear you're going to clean up and get that Corvette rideable. Lot's of info and pictures here and you can do a search by clicking on *Search Forums* in the upper tool bar. There is also a Schwinn section  All Things Schwinn  at the top of the main page. When you're ready for tires, I suggest using the new F&R brick tread white walls. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-s-7-brick-tires-by-an-old-manufacturer.166556/
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

The CST's would be my second choice. They also fill in the fender gap and have a pretty thick tread.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The CST's would be my second choice. They also fill in the fender gap and have a pretty thick tread.



I was thinking of buying a set to see how they look and ride. I don't mind varying from the brick on some of my bikes and mixing it up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was thinking of buying a set to see how they look and ride. I don't mind varying from the brick on some of my bikes and mixing it up.




What's funny is, sometimes those tires are for sale everywhere and then all of a sudden they can't be found for months. I have an old set from the 80's I believe, but they are blackwall so I replaced them with some cheap whitewalls.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was thinking of buying a set to see how they look and ride. I don't mind varying from the brick on some of my bikes and mixing it up.



I’ll let you know my thoughts once they arrive and I get them mounted up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I’ll let you know my thoughts once they arrive and I get them mounted up.



Have you been riding it as is? How does the hub shift? You should find freewheel between 2 and 3 if it is adjusted correctly is my understanding.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Have you been riding it as is? How does the hub shift? You should find freewheel between 2 and 3 if it is adjusted correctly is my understanding.



Oh no, it’s partially disassembled now.  The tires that came on the bike were shot.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

Here's something that you might find interesting since yours is one of these early pieces.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's something that you might find interesting since yours is one of these early pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667914



_HOLA TO ALL THE CABERS! What's the ironic of life, that Schwinn AS&CO, announced whit big words and fireworks 🎆🎇🎆🎇 around the country, their new line of bikes, the famous middle weight bicycles, that have the singular new set of wheels(never used before?)
the S-7 rims that only use to fit, the 26x 1 3/4 Schwinn exclusive tires* But the title says and stated" 1.75 tires* funny or ironic??? You decide*!* Just my $100.00 bill contribution* Enjoy the today's news papar*!*😎🙃😆😁_


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's something that you might find interesting since yours is one of these early pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667914



Very cool!

Say, maybe you know the answer to this (of course I COULD use the Google)-- How was Schwinn able to use the 'Corvette' name?  Had Chevrolet not trademarked it yet?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 23, 2022)

Did Chevrolet trademark it? The Corvette name was first used by the French in the 1670s as the name for a small fast naval vessel.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm sure Schwinn was in contact with General Motors over the years and as long as Schwinn did not use any references to the Chevy Corvette it wasn't an issue naming a bike Corvette. Schwinn did this multiple times over the years and even named a bike Sting Ray, badged and decaled bikes Cadillac. Huffy had bikes named Camaro, Thunderbird, Impala, Avante and a multitude of other names. If you notice, the bike manufactures never used the car model in any reference to their bikes.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm sure Schwinn was in contact with General Motors over the years and as long as Schwinn did not use any references to the Chevy Corvette it wasn't an issue naming a bike Corvette. Schwinn did this multiple times over the years and even named a bike Sting Ray, badged and decaled bikes Cadillac. Huffy had bikes named Camaro, Thunderbird, Impala, Avante and a multitude of other names. If you notice, the bike manufactures never used the car model in any reference to their bikes.



I guess I’m just surprised that Chevy allowed it, because there’s no way they could get away with that now.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I guess I’m just surprised that Chevy allowed it, because there’s no way they could get away with that now.



I'm sure if there was a connection to a car or car product there would have been an issue. There is a cabinet hardware manufacturer today using the Schwinn name. https://www.schwinn-group.com/us/frontpage
Schwinn has had its share of name infringement situations over the years and a tire name was one of the first ones I'm aware of, but I'm sure there were earlier cases. Their tire had a name that was already being used in the bicycle industry.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2022)

Are you still dealing with the spokes @soddruntlestuntle ?


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Jul 27, 2022)

I


GTs58 said:


> Are you still dealing with the spokes @soddruntlestuntle ?



 I came up with my own secret solution that if I divulged, the purists here would collectively have a stroke.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Did Chevrolet trademark it? The Corvette name was first used by the French in the 1670s as the name for a small fast naval vessel.
> 
> View attachment 1667998




While doing a search on a WWII subject, I came across this video about the German U boats. Looks like the Brits had *Corvettes* when they entered the war and these were used in their U boat seek and destroy missions. Unbelievable how many ships the German U boats sent to the bottom.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 2, 2022)

Started adding some new decals today, since I tragically managed to wipe off what was left of the originals in my exuberance... took some 0000 steel wool to 'em, knock down the shine and age them a bit to match the rest of the bike.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

Anyone out there still reading this thread, any good sources for early Corvette Weinmann brake cables around?  I’d really like to replace the ones on the bike as they are quite tatty.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

Cable head for reference.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2022)

The Weinmann Schwinn cable is still around NOS on eBay, but not near as often as a couple years ago. The lightweight large hooded lever cable is pretty common and the tourist lever cable not so much. Front Tourist lever cable pops up quite often, but the rear is hard to find. There are plenty of other choices too. The Road Bike cable has different cable ends and the rears will say split casing and that's also common for the lightweight tourist levers. The two types of levers are large hooded and that's for the drop bar bikes, and the tourist levers are what the middleweights and lightweights have. There are plenty of sellers with grossly overpriced merchandise unfortunately so don't get burned. Here's a reference for the drop bar large hooded lever cable with the barrel cable end.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The Weinmann Schwinn cable is still around NOS on eBay, but not near as often as a couple years ago. The lightweight large hooded lever cable is pretty common and the tourist lever cable not so much. Front Tourist lever cable pops up quite often, but the rear is hard to find. There are plenty of other choices too. The Road Bike cable has different cable ends and the rears will say split casing and that's also common for the lightweight tourist levers. The two types of levers are large hooded and that's for the drop bar bikes, and the tourist levers are what the middleweights and lightweights have. There are plenty of sellers with grossly overpriced merchandise unfortunately so don't get burned. Here's a reference for the drop bar large hooded lever cable with the barrel cable end.
> 
> View attachment 1674387



I’ve seen several of these on eBay, and was wondering if the tourist model would fit the Corvette. Thank you again for your expertise!  If you’re ever in Fresno area, you’ll have to let me buy you a beer.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2022)

The Tourist lever cable is what your looking for. Just make sure the rear cable casing is not split, two pieces. The packages of the spit casing will have three length numbers. You're looking for one with two lengths, one for the cable and one for the casing.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Aug 4, 2022)

I believe that GM did in fact sue Schwinn for using the Corvette name and others. Schwinn won the case, the Judge ruled that a Bicycle could not be confused with a car.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 10, 2022)

So she’s not finished, but it was a beautiful evening so I rolled her out of the garage so I could take some glamour shots.  And a quick ride around the block.












I still need to install the S&A thumb shifter and cable, the front fender is missing the bracket that attaches to the brake mounting, and she needs a bit of polishing, but otherwise she’s good to go.  I know the purists will tut-tut over the rack and headlight being incorrect, but I’m on a TIGHT budget right now, and I got these items CHEAP.  I also need a replacement rear fender, as these are from a mid-sixties middleweight, and a keen eye might see that it doesn’t fit quite right, but again, the price was right.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2022)

She's now very presentable and fit to be seen out and about. Looking good! 😉 Not sure if you heard or read about the middleweight frame change that came about on the 1959 models. This change created an issue with the rear fender mounting position, so you'll need a fender off a 58 or earlier.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> She's now very presentable and fit to be seen out and about. Looking good! 😉 Not sure if you heard or read about the middleweight frame change that came about on the 1959 models. This change created an issue with the rear fender mounting position, so you'll need a fender off a 58 or earlier.



I seem to remember reading about that on another middleweight thread, but these were too good a deal to pass up, and I figured I could make them fit for the time being.  Now I know better, so back to eBay I go.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I seem to remember reading about that on another middleweight thread, but these were too good a deal to pass up, and I figured I could make them fit for the time being.  Now I know better, so back to eBay I go.




Maybe someone here can help out. Post in the Wanted section in the classifieds or search in the parts section. Lots of Cabe members in Cali. Fenders seem to cost a fortune to ship too. I just won a real nice 60's Corvette chain guard on eBay for less than $15 and the shipping cost more than the guard.  
With eBay, most of the sellers have no idea what they are selling so there's a good chance things could go wrong. If I remember right, there's like a 3/4" difference in the top mounting area.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 4, 2022)

Finally decided to pull the fenders until I can find proper replacements.  In the meantime I'm kind of liking the stripped-down look.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 18, 2022)

Our local bike shop had a Fix Your Own Bike Day last Saturday, so I took the 'vette down and finally got the gear shift dialed in.  Rides like a damn dream!  Thanks to everyone at Tower Velo Cycle!  And @coasterbrakejunkie1969 to answer your question, the CSTs ride great and look fantastic, a nice change from all the brick-pattern tires you see, IMHO.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Our local bike shop had a Fix Your Own Bike Day last Saturday, so I took the 'vette down and finally got the gear shift dialed in.  Rides like a damn dream!  Thanks to everyone at Tower Velo Cycle!  And @coasterbrakejunkie1969 to answer your question, the CSTs ride great and look fantastic, a nice change from all the brick-pattern tires you see, IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 1715348



I picked up a couple sets myself.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2022)

Since you already have the bracket, a set of truss rods would look nice on that Corvette.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Since you already have the bracket, a set of truss rods would look nice on that Corvette.



I like this idea.  I was thinking about a set of 'rods for my DX, but maybe stick 'em on the Corvette until I can find a _reasonably _priced set of fenders for her.


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 18, 2022)

Believe the truss rods for middleweights and balloon tire bikes are of different lengths.  Maybe someone who knows more can chime in.  The middleweight rods can be tough to find.  Not many models featured them, and I believe they were discontinued on the middleweights in either '61 or '62.  All that being said, I think a pair would look great on your bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I like this idea.  I was thinking about a set of 'rods for my DX, but maybe stick 'em on the Corvette until I can find a _reasonably _priced set of fenders for her.



Yes westwildcats is correct  Balloon tires used the thinner 3/8 wide slightly longer rods. The newer style 1/2 inch tapered to 3/8 are all over the place. They make Schwinn approved sets available from bicyclebones. They never remade the older thinner ones they are harder to come by for sure.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes westwildcats is correct  Balloon tires used the thinner 3/8 wide slightly longer rods. The newer style 1/2 inch tapered to 3/8 are all over the place. They make Schwinn approved sets available from bicyclebones. They never remade the older thinner ones they are harder to come by for sure.



Well, that's no fun.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Well, that's no fun.



You can find them they do pop up but the condition is often a bit beat up. You can try and post in wanted for a set. It is worth keeping an eye on ebay for them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

The middleweight repops from bicyclebones are approved and quite nice.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

@soddruntlestuntle https://www.ebay.com/itm/255723934403?campid=5335809022


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 5, 2022)

Since I could never find a set of fenders for my 'Vette that I could be guaranteed would fit, I went another route.  I bought a whole 'nother bike.






It's a '56, and appears to be all original.  I'd been watching it on the Book of Face Marketplace for quite a while, was surprised that it wasn't selling.  When I sat down and crunched the numbers, it just made too much sense not to pull the trigger.  So last week I drove to Bakersfield and picked it up.

So now I have a set of fenders that I KNOW will fit my bike-- and they're so damn clean!





I also got a nice Mayweg rack (short tong, damnit), and a Delta headlamp in the deal.





And now I have a very nice wheelset (with nice Westwind tires!) for my newest project, a '59 Jaguar.





And a bunch of parts left over that I can sell to help recoup my cost.  Though maybe not the fork, damnit, wondered why it looked a little funny in the pictures!  Perhaps that's why it wasn't selling.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 5, 2022)

Well, got one fender, the rack, and Delta light mounted.  Looks so different kitted out.  Kind of preferring the fenderless, runabout look, TBPF.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Well, got one fender, the rack, and Delta light mounted.  Looks so different kitted out.  Kind of preferring the fenderless, runabout look, TBPF.
> 
> View attachment 1746059



Keep that chrome ball shiny and waxed. That's more than a Benjiman hanging there. 😜


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 8, 2022)

So after all that time and trouble, all that searching, I realized I didn't like this bike with fenders.  I think it's partly due to the CST tires I have, they look too damn cool exposed, they shouldn't be hidden under chrome lids.  So I yanked them back off, but kept the rack in place.  Yep, fenderless looks gooood.  Anyone need a set of first-gen Corvette fenders?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> So after all that time and trouble, all that searching, I realized I didn't like this bike with fenders.  I think it's partly due to the CST tires I have, they look too damn cool exposed, they shouldn't be hidden under chrome lids.  So I yanked them back off, but kept the rack in place.  Yep, fenderless looks gooood.  Anyone need a set of first-gen Corvette fenders?
> 
> View attachment 1747265



I'd keep them. If you ever decide to sell the bike, pass them along to the new owner. Good fenders aren't getting any easier to find.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 8, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'd keep them. If you ever decide to sell the bike, pass them along to the new owner. Good fenders aren't getting any easier to find.



I've been going back-and-forth.  Could use the money and the space...


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you all.  And thanks to all those who shared their wisdom and knowledge as I undertook this wonderful new hobby this year.


----------

